# Emu export Recipe



## CRAWLEN (10/4/18)

Hi there New to the forum.

so i know its a bit out there, but im looking for a recipe that is pretty much an emu export clone.
i have seen there are kit and kilos out there but not interested in that.

i want to do an extract brew as i believe extract brewing gives better results over kit and kilo.

any help would be much appreciated


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/4/18)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
http://www.aussiehomebrewing.com/CommercialStyle/CSRMorgans.html


----------



## CRAWLEN (11/4/18)

yeah seen that one, but its a kit and kilo. not really what im after


----------



## captain crumpet (12/4/18)

What is your normal process for extract brews? Can formulate a recipe dependent on how you normally get things done.


----------



## CRAWLEN (3/5/18)

Sorry for the late reply, but i mainly do a full boil extract. not looking for a 100% same recipe but something similar


----------



## Droopy Brew (3/5/18)

Export will be pretty much the same as any commercial Aussie lager.
Use 2 tins of pilsner malt liquid extract (Morgans) plus 200-500g of dextrose to get the gravity to about 1.042/44. Dex is required to get the higher attenuation typical of the beer and would be an ingredient in the EE.
If you wanted to steep some grains you could do about 200g of Carapils.
Bitter with Pride of Ringwood at 60 minutes for 18 IBU. Add another 2-3IBU at 5 minutes.
Use a high attenuating lager yeast. S-189 will do the job well. Ferment at 13C for 10 days, ramp to 18C for 3 days, lower to 13C for 2 more days and then cold crash to close to 0C for 2 weeks. USe finings if you want.

For a quicker and easier ferment but wont be quite the same (because its an ale not a lager yeast)- use Nottingham at 16C for 12 days then cold crash for a week.


----------



## Coodgee (3/5/18)

Droopy Brew said:


> Export will be pretty much the same as any commercial Aussie lager.
> Use 2 tins of pilsner malt liquid extract (Morgans) plus 200-500g of dextrose to get the gravity to about 1.042/44. Dex is required to get the higher attenuation typical of the beer and would be an ingredient in the EE.
> If you wanted to steep some grains you could do about 200g of Carapils.
> Bitter with Pride of Ringwood at 60 minutes for 18 IBU. Add another 2-3IBU at 5 minutes.
> ...



I would say use the s-189 at 16 degrees don't you think? That's how the commercial lagers are brewed I thought? And I would have thought use can sugar instead of dextrose. And maybe 10 grams of roasted barley for colour. Not that I have ever tried before, but been reading these forums for a long time.


----------



## Droopy Brew (4/5/18)

Commercials ferment under pressure. Fermenting at 16C with a lager yeast in a standard HB set up will give you unwanted esters. Cane sugar/dextrose- wont make much difference, they both essentially do the same thing.

Yes a touch of RB can be used to adjust colour. Carafa 3 is another option.


----------



## scomet (5/5/18)

Welcome to the slippery slope of brewing beer, irrespective of your current preferred brewing method my advice is to remember brewing process is as important as ‘recipe’ when chasing ‘clone flavours’ sanitation, yeast, yeast health and temperatures all play an important role in your finished products flavour, record everything you do and adjust accordingly. Follow Droopy Brews advice and you’ll get close, I’d use the Nottingham yeast to start with its very forgiving and easy to use and it will give you a good ‘faux’ export.

ps do you have a poisons licence for making export? (just kidding I still drink emu bitter)


----------



## CRAWLEN (23/5/18)

haha cheers for that guys. currently got an aussie style lager on the go now made some changes to bring down ibu, so will see what that is like and go from there. pitched it with us35-70 and doing a full lagering fermentation about 12 degrees for 14 days. 16-17 for 3 days for the rest then the long term chill and cold crash. will see how it goes its my first attempt at a lager. 2 home brew as well haha. did an apa first and it was bloody awsome. so i thought might as well jump in feet first and see what it gets me


----------

